# Chi revisited



## Zeny (Jun 5, 2018)

Which of the answers below best describes you?

1) I am a chi gong master and I have mastery over the 3 paths and 12 meridians

2) chi is very important and I practise chi gong daily

3) I practise chi gong sometimes

4) chi has no place in my taiji and I don’t practise it at all

5) I can’t feel or understand chi

For me, the answer is (2).


----------



## jobo (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm a 1) and a 5)


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 5, 2018)

jobo said:


> I'm a 1) and a 5)


Hahaha XD


I'm a 6), Very basic understanding, haven't practiced, but am very keen to learn


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 5, 2018)

Its all in the form.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 5, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> Its all in the form.


Could that sound any more stereotypically Taiji, Xue? I even hear it in my head said slowly, peacefully, and rhythmically.


----------



## zzj (Jun 5, 2018)

7) basic, tacit understanding not helped by the fact that I don’t work on it consistently.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 5, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Could that sound any more stereotypically Taiji, Xue? I even hear it in my head said slowly, peacefully, and rhythmically.



What can I say...I get more and more like my teacher everyday


----------



## mograph (Jun 5, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Could that sound any more stereotypically Taiji, Xue? I even hear it in my head said slowly, peacefully, and rhythmically.


... with a little bell at the end.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 5, 2018)

mograph said:


> ... with a little bell at the end.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 5, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


>


Perfect.


----------

